# Fisdap



## Jon (Jan 17, 2009)

The recent post about clinical requirements got me thinking about FISDAP We use it in my current program - what is everyone's thoughts on it?

I personally like it, because the only paper form I hand in is a 1-page sheet that has my preceptor's signature on it, as well as a listing of all my patients and a rating of my performance.

I then enter all my clinical data online and it is tracked that way.

Jon


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

I hated it.  But we had to do full hand written run report on every patient seen during ambulance ride outs.  Then after your shift when you should be sleeping getting ready for the next days ride outs I had to spend hours typing all the exact same information including narratives into it.  And to make it worse if you got certain procedures such as intubations you had to fill out an additional form.  

I see the benefits of it for research and also if the school did not require complete write ups then retype but the way we did it sucked.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 17, 2009)

We used it, but were told up front that our skill tallies would come from the actual clinical forms we turned in.  It was nice for the scheduling, but everything else was really redundant for us since we had to do all the same stuff on our sheets as well.


----------



## mikie (Jan 17, 2009)

*I'm sorry?*

Could someone explain what FISDAP is?

thanks


----------



## ksEMTbabe (Jan 17, 2009)

FISDAP is an online reporting, scheduling, and tracking software some medic programs use to keep track of hours a student has scheduled and has completed in clinicals and FI.  It also is a way of tallying the students skills like IV starts, trauma contacts, medical contacts, intubations, med administrations, etc.


As far as I'm concerned, FISDAP is EVIL... I hated that part SO much.  Part of the problem may have been that we also had to log all our pt contacts and skills on paper to be signed by our preceptors; if it'd been just one or the other, it probably wouldn't have been so bad.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

www.fisdap.net


----------



## taporsnap44 (Jan 17, 2009)

Jon said:


> The recent post about clinical requirements got me thinking about FISDAP We use it in my current program - what is everyone's thoughts on it?
> 
> I personally like it, because the only paper form I hand in is a 1-page sheet that has my preceptor's signature on it, as well as a listing of all my patients and a rating of my performance.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, I have found it to be pretty useful. The paper we turn in is probably the same a green sheet for Clinical sites and a blue sheet for Field sites. The one positive is that when we finish our program we will get a print out of all hours, skills performed, and patient leads we have done over the two years. It will be perfect for adding to our resume.


----------



## ksrrvfd (Jan 17, 2009)

*FISDAP with my PDA*

I actually liked FISDAP. I had a TREO 750 phone/PDA and got the software off the fisdap website and I was able to input my call info right then while on the clinical. At the end of the shift I just hit synchronize and all my data was sent. All that was left was to write up a SOAP or other type of report and turn it in. I also liked being able to look at how I was doing with my progress in a graph or other form. We had to do it from day 1 of paramedic school so I don't know anything else. I am not sure how I would feel if we started it half way through class.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 17, 2009)

We would have a packet, 2 pages front and back (so 4 sides).

1st pages, we'd use roman numerals to write down each thing seen, from OB, to AB comp, to trauma.  We'd also note the age and sex.

Next page, the preceptor would grade us and write comments.

On the final 2 pages, we'd have to do 3 complete SOAP reports, VS log, GCS scale, and other basics.


----------



## Jon (Jan 17, 2009)

Around here, everyone uses computer-based reports. When I write the actual chart for a team lead, I copy the narrative and paste it into FISDAP... all's good.

Jon


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 17, 2009)

It's annoying, but I'm only going to need to use it until October/November.  

Later!

--Coop


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

Jon said:


> Around here, everyone uses computer-based reports. When I write the actual chart for a team lead, I copy the narrative and paste it into FISDAP... all's good.
> 
> Jon



Even in team lead the team still had to do their report and we did ours seperate on paper then re-entered on fisdap.


----------



## EMT-B2B (Jan 19, 2009)

No FISDAP for me. Everything is on paper. A three page pt care eval along with a one page ride along eval for the preceptor. The ride along eval is also used when doing the ER clinicals. A minimum of five pt's for the pt care eval for each ER rotation.


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 19, 2009)

Jon said:


> The recent post about clinical requirements got me thinking about FISDAP We use it in my current program - what is everyone's thoughts on it? [snip]
> 
> Jon



Hey,

Well, lets say I hated it, and thought it was stupid, at the time  But now that I look back, it was actually a nice thing to have. Being able to keep track of your skills, schedule your clinicals, and see how you compare to other students in your class... all in the same spot, NICE!

We used FISDAP along with paper. Each call we would fill out a little forum, pretty much a miniature PCR... then would have the preceptor "grade us" and sign it. After it was signed, we put the info in FISDAP and put the hard copy into our file.

Of course, at the time, we couldn't understand why were doing things on paper and on the computer... but once again, when I look back, it was a good thing. haha

So yes, I think FISDAP is a good thing and should be used by more schools 

Take Care,


----------



## bowulf (Jan 25, 2009)

We used FISDAP as well in our clinical and field testing, and for BLS level skills I thought it a bit much.  I could see more of a role in Medic school.  One thing I really found useful was the practice tests that FISDAP had.  They were a good way (if not the best way) to judge one's readiness to take the NREMT.


----------

